# Some shots from the 2008 DC Pro Solo



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

These are from the June 21-22 national Pro Solo at Fedex Field. If you've never seen Pro Solo before, it combines drag racing and autox on two mirrored courses with side by side drag strip starts.

*A course worker being chased by a runaway muscle car*









*Not sure what this driver is afraid to look at*









*Reacting to redlighting at the start*









*Interesting trailering rig*









*Tricycling across the finish*









There are about about 2200 more at www.TeamWTF.org.

Alex


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My prepaid internet service can't handle 2200 photos  (it's a good thing I'm heading back to the US Wednesday). Excellent 3-legged car shot :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks like a lot of fun...

Great pics Alex.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Cool shots! I too think the tricycle shot is awesome. I need to get out and play.

Somehow you couldn't pay me enough (even though he works for free) to be the race official leaning against the pole in the tricycle shot.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> Somehow you couldn't pay me enough (even though he works for free) to be the race official leaning against the pole in the tricycle shot.


That's a course worker.

If you want to drive for about 5 minutes, you have to do that for about 2 hours.

Alex


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice... thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## ET BMW (Mar 8, 2008)

Great Pics


----------

